# Flappy Bird



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

In due request of some people in different forums i'm on, I'm introducing to you guys my handfed captive owls; magpie, nightingale and cuckoo..

This is them a couple of months back as babies starting to shed their down feathers off - December 1, 2013
(Sorry 'bout the photo quality and the date stamp lol)





































Unfortunately, nightingale and cuckoo has been sold and now have their new respective masters.

This is magpie now at 4 months, eating and hunting on her own - Again, sorry for the worse than poor quality. Took me a lot of courage just to zoom this in her face. She hates and will attack the camera at will. I almost died, you know?! LOL



















Hopefully, i could take new photos again when she's off guard


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yaaay, owl pics! They're all adorable!  And I love the second picture of Magpie...Definitely seeing some owl attitude there. :lol:


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

Super cute!! You sure have a lot of really neat pets. I think owls are illegal as pets here in the USA. =[ I will admire them from afar.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Aether said:


> Super cute!! You sure have a lot of really neat pets. I think owls are illegal as pets here in the USA. =[ I will admire them from afar.


They are, but if you're interested in getting closer to owls, you could always check for any wildlife rehabs in your area to volunteer with!  I've been volunteering at one near me for 4 years now, and I do most of the education programs with our birds of prey now, including a gorgeous (and very sweet) barred owl. We're getting a new education screech owl this next week, I can't wait to meet him!


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

*Owl-standing! Get it? Like...outstanding? heh heh*

Whoa, that's awesome!! I had never thought about doing that. I should look and see if there are any wildlife reserves near my area. Thanks for the info Lillysmommy!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Lilysmommy said:


> Yaaay, owl pics! They're all adorable!  And I love the second picture of Magpie...Definitely seeing some owl attitude there. :lol:


Haha true.. Thank goodness they are not voracious meat-hunters in the wild and prefers eating insects and small vertebrates like mice and frogs. They love setting their sights on my scorpions and tarantulad lol


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Aether said:


> Super cute!! You sure have a lot of really neat pets. I think owls are illegal as pets here in the USA. =[ I will admire them from afar.


Haha! Thanks


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

Wow! Thank you for risking death by pecking! Haha! They are just beautiful! And yeah., that attitude on Magpie's face! Priceless!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Haha thanks! Just noticed now that they don't have the mean looking eyes that most owls possess


----------

